# Say Hello, Gurgi!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Gurgi I'd say is approximately 1.5 years old. No one knows... He originally came from an abusive home - physically and mentally abusive. He'd be locked up in the crate longer than any dog should need to endour. They let their child toss him against walls! No doubt he'll have a fear of hands, feet, movements, etc... A lady took him in, but later had a child and could not give him the time he needed and so she allowed her sister to find the dog a new home.

And as of Sunday, I will be his new home 

What's wrong with the dog? Basically nothing. He is house trained, he is crate trained, he rarely barks, he is great with small children - all despite his terrible ordeal! He is a loveable, loving, bouncing ball of fur!! He loves to RUN RUN RUN!!! He is very skittish, but that is easy to overcome  positive reinforcement to show all those "evils" are nothing but harmless as a feather! He is not nuetered, and has only dewormed and rabies shot (which is fine). He doesn't like male dogs, but that's not too worrysome - eventually we'll get him neutered, and socialized properly!

I bought him this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180721970681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 random color (this'll be cool!)

And this for a touch of interest http://www.ebay.com/itm/200682841673?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

And this for the RUN RUN RUN part :lol:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160785067941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

And yes, they named him GURGI after the comical character in The Black Cauldron movie of the 80's.


----------



## Megalechis (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute. Good luck with the socializing challenges.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I want him!! Poor little guy has been through a lot but it sounds like he'll come around with lots of TLC.

I'm glad he found a loving home with you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe that's what I said when I saw him :3 He was posted on Kijiji on April 20th, and now has almost 730 views, and she still had him! I didn't think she did... But I took a shot at it anyways, and was glad I did. I intend to take him to lakes, hiking, walking, camping, and want to work on "problems in the house" before "problems outside the house"... Like fear stuff. No dog needs to be afraid of stuff. My mom's dog came from a similar home, and she was scared of brooms, newspaper, cardboard rolls, and feet/legs moving near her. Se we desensitized her to that and now she doesn't care :lol:

It's funny how some abused animals are still happy go lucky.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

He is so cute!  I have taken in so many rescues over the past years and am always impressed with how happily they will leave the past in the past and come out on the other side with a happy go lucky personality. It takes work and each dog is different but it can be done. Sounds like this guy isn't too worse for wear. A little love and confidence building and you are good to go. 

I still have one at home that is nervous about his own food dish. I have had him 6 years now. He will eat but he really wants me to sit there with him while he does it and kiss his ears. If I walk away, he walks away. I tried letting him get really hungry but he simply won't go by his dish if I am not there to encourage him. His past owner broke several bones on him and then didn't get any medical care. I suspect the worst of it happened around his dish. Maybe he growled at the person when he was buy his dish, as puppies will do? Who knows, what I do know is that this dog is the happiest, most loving dog a person could imagine and if it takes a few extra ear kissed during meals, I can happily give that to him. ha ha 

Good luck with your darling new pup.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww poor thing! Yeah I want to make sure to introduce everything "scary" as something positive, because he shouldn't be afraid... No one is going to hit him, and dare if my bf's little brother (who is 5) hits him I'll make sure he won't be allowed back in my house and he'll get a time out for it  last I need is for him to be MORE fearful! That kid is rough, so he's going to learn my rule in my house is different than his mom's rule in her house :lol:


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations! Kijiji is an unfortunately great source of rescues, besides the ads that clearly advertise rescues. You can read between the lines of many sale ads to find a pet that needs to be rescued. Your dog is very sweet and the name is great! I'm sure he will settle in nicely once you've had a chance to work with him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!! 
I'm glad she's giving me the opportunity to have this dog!! I even told her that if for some unseen reason I could not keep him I would talk to her, and not rehome him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Today's the day!*

I got Gurgi! He is sooo adorable... His fur is so much like a pomeranian though, with the shitzu stance. He has a fluffy tail!!!! xD

Anyways, he came to the door with the three family members and he was too scared to come in on his own. After they left he was shaking like crazy! Poor thing... He is so sensitive to loud sounds, fast movements and this "new, strange place". I led him around the house so he could see each room, and right now I have him off the leash, set down a bowl of water, and he's pacing the living room/kitchen frantically (well.. he doesn't know me! Or this place.) He is SO cute!

I dunno if they used to torture him or what! Those people were good to take him away from that situation... He sees me pull out the iphone and he darts off like I'm going to do something menacing D: So I snuck a photo xD That's all. 

He belly crawls to you  such a characteristic I'll never forget of dogs who've been physically beaten down. But he'll only come to you if you are at his level (not towering over him). WOW! Whatever those bad people did messed him up  

We're going to do socialization from scratch it seems. poor baby. I might take him to the pet store, just to get some positiveness out of him via walks. I know he loves walks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's adorable!!! Congrats on getting him! He'll probably warm up soon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks 

took him for a walk, and then when we got to the door he froze up and tried to flee again. I didn't let him flee, but I let him take his time coming in and he did. He follows me around now :lol: he played a little bit, and snuggled up to me.

Today though, my brother, and his two kids are coming over - and Dean isn't home yet. I told Dean not to make any loud or sudden movements, and told my brother to tell his kids to NOT go near Gurgi. Not because he bites or anything (which at first I could tell he felt like snapping because he felt cornered and abandoned, but kids won't see that!) but because he lacks the social skills and we need to work on it more.

I also found out we have to get vaccines from square one since we have little information... So 101.00 for vaccines and visit, 73.00 for booster a month after, and 210-215 for neutering. We'll focus on vaccines first


----------

